# Триампурная мигрень. Что за болезнь?



## Romanish (10 Ноя 2007)

триампурная мигрень!! кто что знает !! HELP !!!
не судите строго за написание--могу быть не прав...
девочка у меня страдает ((( сильно-сильно...help!!


----------



## Ell (11 Ноя 2007)

*триампурная мигрень!! кто что знает !! HELP !!!*

Давайте сделаем проще...
Вы опубликуйте, пожалуйста, диагноз и результаты обследований.
И подробнее про "девочку".


----------

